# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Top Fest 4

## viganv

Cka mendoni per TOP FESTIN 4 ? Si ju duken kengetaret kenget?
Cila eshte kenga e favorizuar?

P.S Kam nga ca keto kenget e reja kush i do le te me kontaktoje ne PRIVAT.

Kalofshit mire.

----------


## bebushja

Kenga me fantastike eshte ajo e Ponit "NJE TRENDAFIL"dhe ajo e Berkan "TE DASHUROJ"

----------


## shefqeti11

Top Fest 4 si gjithmon vjen me keng dhe kengetar te reja/rinj.... por kjo kenga e Ponit eshte fantastike, e kam ne fak ne pc por jo te plot  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Bl3ri

*Vesa, a thua fatsjellës lepurushi i Playboy*


E ka provuar tashmë fatin dhe suksesin e saj në Shqipëri, ndaj edhe Vesa Luma vjen e sigurt. I ka rënë radha të jetë konkurrente, pikërisht ditën e parë të hapjes së festivalit Top-fest dhe natyrisht përpara se të dalë në skenë, i duhet të qëndrojë ca në dhomën e grimit. Gjithmonë e ëmbël dhe me buzëqeshje, ndoshta nga duart e grimieres, Vesa po përpiqet të dalë disi më e rritur dhe serioze, ndërsa në qafë mban një varëse me imazhin e njohur të lepurushit të Playboy. A thua e ka fatsjellës?!

----------


## eagle2006

Berkani nuk eshte i keq aspak me "Te dashuroj"

http://albavideo.blogspot.com/2007/0...-dashuroj.html

----------


## Ermelita

Une jam favorite e grupit kosovar Asgje sikur dielli por edhe kenga e Rones me ka fascinuar.

----------


## daorsa

Vesa me pelqen shumeeee,ndaj mendoj se do te fitoj sepse e meriton! Kenga saj me pelqen kur kombinohet me toske. Po c'pati me playboy ,megjithse shume sexy dukej.

----------


## @rdi@n@

> Cka mendoni per TOP FESTIN 4 ? Si ju duken kengetaret kenget?
> Cila eshte kenga e favorizuar?
> 
> P.S Kam nga ca keto kenget e reja kush i do le te me kontaktoje ne PRIVAT.
> 
> Kalofshit mire.


qa mendoj per top fest 4
nuk eshte fare si edicioni  i pare dhe  i dyt
ne vend se sa me shum edicione te mbahen ai te shkoj nga perfeksionimi,ai eshte  vetem duke rene posht,me si duket nuk e ka nivelin si me par,tani prezanton kengetar  katastrof,sa te dhemb koka kur i degjon.
ja ky qe opinioni im

----------


## AlbaneZ

Der tani te njejtin mendim me Adrianen jam dhe une.

Vetem kengetar qe nuk mund tu thuhet disave aty ne top fest dhe te bejne vertete me dhimbje koke kur i degjon.

----------


## Dita

Cfare domethene Berkan? Te kujtohet Tarkan kur e lexon. Pse kopjojne aman?
Kenga e Ponit me tere mend e bukur, vetem se behet pak monotone nga fundi sepse nuk ka thyerje ne ritem e teksti po me ato vargje mbushet qe perseriten.

----------


## Pratolini

Per tu ngushelluar kam filluar te shikoj BBF-ne keto kohe.
Mendoni, kaq poshte eshte Top Festi sa dhe BBF me duket me mire !
Me pak fjale do ta quaja nje konkurs alla idio-adoleshent, me ca minorene qe ngjiren dhe ulerijne !

----------


## AlbaneZ

Shumica e kengetareve te rinj kane per qellim kopjimin e shume gjerave,jo vetem te kengeve por dhe ermrat ose pseudonimet,lukun,levizjet etj etj.Pra nje vrime ne uje nga "bilbilat" e rinj qe dalin sot ne skene.

Sa per Ponjen.

Gjithmone te njejtin stil dhe te njejtin ritem ka ne c'faredo kenge qe kendon.Nuk e pelqej fare si kengetare.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Mendoni, kaq poshte eshte Top Festi sa dhe BBF me duket me mire !Me pak fjale do ta quaja nje konkurs alla idio-adoleshent, me ca minorene qe ngjiren dhe ulerijne !


Kjo ishte tamam me vend dhe qe ekziston vertete ne skenen e top fest.

----------


## Bl3ri

Me ka pelqy kenga dhe prezentimi i *Zanfina Ismajlit* si dhe i *Bleros dhe Shpatit* tjeret nuk i kam pa edhe aq me shume vemendje...

----------


## Bl3ri

Me ka pelqy kenga dhe prezentimi i *Zanfina Ismajlit* si dhe i *Bleros dhe Shpatit* tjeret nuk i kam pa edhe aq me shume vemendje...

----------


## King_Arthur

eh ata bejne gjithe ate spektakel ne fund fiton Alban Skenderaj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Kenget me te bukura:
Vesa Luma
Poni
Burn & Big Basta
Greta Koci

----------


## Sa Kot

E ka humbur magjine e dikurshme. Mbase kengetaret e rinj duhet te mendojne me shume per kualitetin e kengeve, dhe jo per kualitetin e veshjeve...se per tu veshur, dime te gjithe.  :sarkastik:

----------


## Dita

Ama si flisni dhe ju ne kete teme "magjia e dikurshme" duke u vene theksi tek "dikur" a thua se Top Fest eshte nje festival me tradite nja 40-50-vjecare e tani i qenka zbehur magjia. Top Fest eshte ne sezonin e vet te katert e pershtypja ime eshte se organizatoret akoma eksperimentojne mbi drejtimin qe duhet t'i japin atij.

----------


## BaBa

> Cka mendoni per TOP FESTIN 4 ? Si ju duken kengetaret kenget?
> Cila eshte kenga e favorizuar?
> 
> P.S Kam nga ca keto kenget e reja kush i do le te me kontaktoje ne PRIVAT.
> 
> Kalofshit mire.


Urime iher per Temen qe ke hap viganv  :shkelje syri: 

BABA : Pelqen ate kangen e atit cunin qe e ka Eleminimi, kang e bukur fort ajo  :shkelje syri:

----------

